# JBuilder ein Greuel wegen Langsamkeit?



## winter2 (28. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich verwende für ein Projekt seit einiger Zeit den JBuilder X (...also noch nicht einmal die neueste Version) auf einer Maschine mit Intel 1,7GHz CPU und 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher, was ja zum Programmieren ausreichen müßte, könnte man meinen.
Weit gefehlt: ein vernünfigtes Arbeiten ist damit nicht möglich, weil er extrem langsam ist.
Das Starten des Applets kann 1-2 Minuten dauern, und wenn ich danach Code tippen will oder noch irgendeine andere Applikation offen habe, dann kann es auch ganz schön lange dauern, bis ich überhaupt tippen kann, oder bis der Codevervollständiger aufgeht.

Ist das bei euch auch so?
DerJBuilder ist doch ein echtes Greuel.


----------



## Beni (28. Dez 2004)

"256 MB Arbeitsspeicher"

Das könnte zuwenig sein: der JBuilder verschlingt einiges an Ressourcen (und dann läuft da noch ein Betriebssystem im Hintergrund...). Guck mal nach, ist dein RAM überfüllt, wird ein Teil des Speichers auf die Festplatte geschrieben, was die Geschwindigkeit _extrem_ runterzieht.


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Dez 2004)

Läuft der JBuilder nicht mit Swing ?!


----------



## Gast (28. Dez 2004)

256 MB ist eindeutig zuwenig


----------



## winter2 (28. Dez 2004)

256 MB ist nicht mehr so viel, ich weiß, aber ich kann ja hier nichts ändern - zu Hause habe ich auch nicht mehr.
Ich habe Win2000 und es sind laut Taskmanager noch 100MB frei.
Wenn nebenher noch der Netscape 7.1 läuft und dann vielleicht noch der MS SQL-Server, und man mit allen ien bißchen gearbeitet hat, dann kann es schon ins Bizarre gehen, was die Warterei anbelangt.

Müßte mal Eclipse testen, ob das schneller ist.


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Dez 2004)

Ich hab auch nur 256 MB zu haus, nutze Eclipse, vieleicht ist das ja was für dich: http://www.eclipse.org/ 
achja ruckelt nur selten.


----------



## bronks (28. Dez 2004)

winter2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... 100MB frei ...


Die sind nicht wirklich frei. Diese 100MB werden als Buffer verwendet. Beim normalen arbeiten ist das Ram zu 100% belegt und wenn kein Platz zum buffern da ist, dann geht die Systemleistung schon extrem runter und wenn die Kiste auch noch swapen muß, dann ist es total aus. Fürs Coden, Debuggen und Testen brauche ich normalerweise so ca. 1,3 - 1,6 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Weil ich geizig bin und nur 768MB Ram habe sind > 500MB immer geswapt. Aber damit läßt es sich noch sinnvoll Arbeiten.


----------



## DP (28. Dez 2004)

also w2k unter 256mb ist schon ein witz. dann noch nen ms sql server und du wunderst dich dass nichts geht ???:L  :applaus:  :lol:


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Dez 2004)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fürs Coden, Debuggen und Testen brauche ich normalerweise so ca. 1,3 - 1,6 GB Arbeitsspeicher.


 :shock:   Wie programmierst du?  Bzw, was sind das für Programme mit denen und an denen du arbeitest?

[edit]



			
				DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also w2k unter 256mb ist schon ein witz. dann noch nen ms sql server und du wunderst dich dass nichts geht ???:L  :applaus:  :lol:



Ich habe auch 'w2k unter 256mb' aber keinen sql server zulaufen und das geht wunderbar, habt ihr solch große Programme an denen ihr arbeitet oder regt euch das gleich auf wenn das mal kurz ruckelt?


----------



## winter2 (29. Dez 2004)

Also ein Witz ist nicht meine Ausstattung - fürs Code schreiben und ein kleines Applet starten sollte das ja wohl dicke reichen, sondern die "Performance" des JBuilders (manche 3D-Spiele laufen wohl noch flüssiger...).
Auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht noch mehr Spott ernte, aber bei Visual Basic oder Access gibt es solche Probleme überhaupt nicht, da flutscht alles.
Aber gut, läßt sich nicht ändern...


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Dez 2004)

Doch damit: http://www.eclipse.org/ und schalt mal deinen SQL Server aus, außer du brauchst den natürlich  :wink:


----------



## LastUnicorn (29. Dez 2004)

Also ich hab gemerkt, dass der JBuilder X recht speicherhungrig ist. Hab 1GB Ram drin bei mir. Dann ist schon rech angenehm. Vorher waren es 512 und da hat man doch recht oft ein päuschen einlegen müssen. Der JBuilder müllt sich, nach meiner Erfahrung, eh zu. Also nach ner Woche durchlaufendem JBuilder ging nix mehr *g. 

Ich bin jetzt eh umgestiegen auf NetBeans. Gefällt mir bei weitem besser. Kann ich nur empfehlen

PS: Was nützt dir ein 1.7 GHz mit 256 MB Ram ? Das ist ja genauso als wenn ich mir auf nen Ferrari kaufe und den als 50-Auto fahre. Das System haut ja schon einiges weg. Und wenn man dann noch ne IDE startet, dann geht das schon in die Knie. Man kann wohl nicht behaupten, dass ein Rechner gut genug zum Entwickeln ist wenn ein Applet drauf läuft. Ein Applet und ne IDE laufen etwas auseinander im Speicherverbrauch.


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Dez 2004)

Ne mal ernsthaft jetzt, was macht ihr so dass eure IDEs mehrere huntert MB brauchen?


----------



## abollm (29. Dez 2004)

Ich habe auch W2k auf einer meinen Maschinen laufen, allerdings mit 512 MB RAM. Wenn ich den FF-Browser mit diversen Fenstern zusammen mit Eclipse offen habe, dann gibt es schon in bestimmten Situationen mitunter einige Wartezeiten. Habe allerdings auch nur. ca. 800 MHz CPU-Taktfrequenz.
Allerdings läuft auch ständig eine MySQL-DB mit. Manchmal kommt noch eine Oracle-Instanz hinzu. Nur, wenn ich eine zweite Oracle-Instanz öffne, dann wird es merklich (noch) langsamer.


----------



## bronks (29. Dez 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne mal ernsthaft jetzt, was macht ihr so dass eure IDEs mehrere huntert MB brauchen?


Netbeans4 mit einer Debugsession auf Tomcat5 mit einer absolut simplen App mit drei Klassen ohne DB bläßt sich nach Systemneustart nur die Java.exe schlagartig alleine auf 150 MB auf. Im weiteren Verlauf wird es nicht weniger. Dann heizt man die DB ein bissl, dann hat man MySQL auch gleich bei 60MB und der Rest ergibt sich so aus diversen kleinen Hilfsmittelchen, welche den Arbeitsspeicher auch haben möchten.


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2004)

winter2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 256 MB ...Wenn nebenher noch ... der MS SQL-Server


Den muss ich mir merken ;-)

Mann, renne zum erstbesseren Shop um die Ecke und hol' dir einen 512er oder besser 
1GB Riegel dazu, bevor du die Lust am Programmieren endgültig verlierst.


----------



## bronks (29. Dez 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... 1GB Riegel dazu, bevor du die Lust am Programmieren endgültig verlierst.


Den sollte man sich schon leisten. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie ich mir wegen Borlands speicherfressendem Turbo C++ 4.0 absolut wahnsinnige 4 MB für den gleichen Preis gekauft hab wie jetzt der 1GB Riegel kostet. Und damals hat man für die DM noch richtig was bekommen ...


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Dez 2004)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stevg hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, von Tomcat war aber nicht die Rede  :wink: ok, lassen wir das.


----------



## LastUnicorn (30. Dez 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne mal ernsthaft jetzt, was macht ihr so dass eure IDEs mehrere huntert MB brauchen?



Also an dem Projekt an dem ich mitarbeite gibts rund 5000 Source Files. Da ists kein Wunder dass da viel gecached wird


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Dez 2004)

Auf jeden Fall,  das ist doch oft zu wenig.  :roll:  Hängt halt davon ab was man macht und womit man arbeitet, denn in naher Zukunft werde ich nicht an 5000 Sourcefiles mitarbeiten, und im privaten Bereich bestimmt nie.


----------

